# exe erstellen mit JSmooth 0.9.6



## Mizus (11. Mrz 2004)

Habe nun schon mal geschafft eine exe- Datei zuerstellen... Nun mein Problem is jetzt wenn ich diese exe datei starte
sagt er mir dies:



> D:\Zugriff\projects\sEVA\java>eva.exe
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: sEVA/java/classes/de/
> csb/sEVA/FirstFrame



Hmm-->  ???:L   Nun weiss ich ja das nur sagt wenn er die Main Methode nicht findet oder diese Fehlerhaft ist


```
public static void main(String[] args){
        FirstFrame a = new FirstFrame();
    }
```

nun ja bloss was los daran falsch sein, denn da is se ja...

Also wenn sich jemand mit diesem Programm auskennt, wäre nett wenn der sich bei mir melden könnte.

step


----------



## Mizus (11. Mrz 2004)

Hmm hab es irgendwie denn doch geschaft...

sag für alle die, die nicht den gleich Fehler machen wohlen wie ich zur schnellen Erklärung


1. (Menupunkt) JVM Selection muss bei Minimum Version 1  4  0 drin stehen 
sonst erstellt ernicht mal die Exe datei.

2. (Menupunkt) Java Application im class- Path sollte ihr das zip, jar oder den Ordner in das Verzeichniss des JSmooth 0.9.6 packen 

3. (Menupunkt) Windows Executable bei Executable Name den Dateinamen + exe Endung... --> Hallo.exe
Wenn das alles gemacht hab auf speichern unter--> speichern und danach die exe-datei erstellen lassen.



ansonsten wenn ihr noch fragen habt frag einfach.....


Step


PS: Voraussetzung für das Programm ist das jdk 1.4 
 man sagt ja jetzt sdk

[edit]

ehm... zu Punkt 2  das Package muss so kopiert wie du es unter deinem editor zu stehen hast 




> --> package java.swing.*;



Leider kann das Programm eine Unterverzeichnisse ab. 

Also alle java dateien in ein Package packen.


----------

